# 1-28-08 Greenup dam



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

By next Monday the river level and weather should be in shape for some fishing below the dam.Am going down in the afternoon and try for something.Come on down and help figure out what they will hit on.
Jake


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I might be there....whatcha fishin for?


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Sauger for sure but will bring equipment to try for striper-hybrid and catfish.
Jake


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Staying with my plan of going to the dam tomorrow,hope to see some of you .Did anyone try the dam this weekend?
Jake


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I went sunday but didn't catch any. I saw other folks there and didn't seem them catching anything either. Some guy passed me and grumbled that they weren't biting. (I was fishing for sauger) No luck on 3" grubs... How did you do?


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

Fished the dam today from 1:00 pm till 5:00 without a bite.Talked to several who had the same story. Saw one about 6 inches caught.Never saw so many gulls there as today,as the flock worked the water all day.The only place I could cast to where they were working was out from the old cofferdam,about 75 yards out,threw a lure there and up against the wall till got tired then went down on the rocks and fished for sauger.


----------

